# Spybot Meldung yieldmanager.com / TadASaurus



## zoro (27 Februar 2008)

Hallo,

Auf einer Seite [noparse]http://www.friendster.com[/noparse] erhielt ich die im  der Link angegebene Meldung. 

weis jemand was es sich damit auf sich hat, oder was da womöglich passiert wäre wenn kein Spybot eingegriffen hätte? 

_[Fragwürdige Verlinkung durch Anhängen des Bildes ersetzt. (bh)]_


----------



## Devilfrank (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Spybot Meldung yieldmanager.com / TadASaurus*

Wie wärs denn, wenn Du selbst mal Google bemühst?
http://www.google.de/search?q=yieldmanager.com&hl=de&start=10&sa=N


----------



## zoro (28 Februar 2008)

*AW: Spybot Meldung yieldmanager.com / TagASaurus*



Devilfrank schrieb:


> Wie wärs denn, wenn Du selbst mal Google bemühst?
> http://www.google.de/search?q=yieldmanager.com&hl=de&start=10&sa=N




@Devilfrank,

habe ich schon geschaut, habs aber nicht glauben können. Bei sonstigen "COOKIES" fragt das Programm allerdings nich, dann muss es wohl ein ganz böser sein, was immer mit  böse gemeint ist ist.

Eine Warnmeldung hängt wahrscheinlich auch ab, wie der Programmentwickler
dies einstuft.


----------



## zoro (29 Februar 2008)

*AW: Spybot Meldung yieldmanager.com / TagASaurus*



zoro schrieb:


> @Devilfrank,
> 
> habe ich schon geschaut, habs aber nicht glauben können. Bei sonstigen "COOKIES" fragt das Programm allerdings nich, dann muss es wohl ein ganz böser sein, was immer mit  böse gemeint ist ist.
> 
> ...




Stimmt, habe den Cookie in einem Scanprotokoll angezeigt bekommen, muss nach SPYBOT schon eteas besonderes sein, da ich sonst nie so eine Meldung bekomme.


----------

